# Bryant breaker color code



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone know the color code for Bryant breakers? Was it based on fuses?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Blue 15, red 20, green 30...just like Zinsco


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

60's are orange. 50's were light blue. I think 40's were grey.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

And yes, screw-in fuses were blue for 15, red for 20 and green for 30. 

If I'm not mistaken, Zinsco was gray for 40, black for 50 and white for 60. Could easily be wrong; it's a distant memory.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> 60's are orange. 50's were light blue. I think 40's were grey.


That's what I was looking for. the ones over 60 were black right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

meadow said:


> That's what I was looking for. the ones over 60 were black right?



I think so.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I think it's very strange that I've been in practicing electric for 13 years and have never run across a Bryant panel. They must not be very common in my area


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> I think it's very strange that I've been in practicing electric for 13 years and have never run across a Bryant panel. They must not be very common in my area


It goes a lot by region and what the supply houses carried. 

Bryant is now cuttler hammer/ Eaton's br line. Br came from Bryant. There used to be a bunch of different names on pannels that were all very similar to Bryant. 

I thought the br line was decent when cutler hammer first started it. Now I wouldn't give you a dime for that junk.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I kinda like 'em

don't need my specs on....

maybe the competition will take note, and come out with a braille variety?

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Mshow1323 said:


> I think it's very strange that I've been in practicing electric for 13 years and have never run across a Bryant panel. They must not be very common in my area


Probably region specific, also they were bought out somewhere in the 80s. 






chicken steve said:


> I kinda like 'em
> 
> don't need my specs on....
> 
> ...


 
:laughing: The color coding was nice. Id say the only color coded breaker that didn't have a reputation of failing like challenger and Zinsco. Panels were descent.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> :laughing: The color coding was nice. Id say the only color coded breaker that didn't have a reputation of failing like challenger and Zinsco. Panels were descent.


They're very common in New England since the original Bryant factory was in Bridgeport, CT. Oh, and they still make them, but they are called Eaton now. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I installed thousands of those back in the 80s and 90s. I believe they were sold as Westinghouse.


----------

